# Save the Fleece



## gosub (May 22, 2014)

https://www.change.org/petitions/bristol-city-council-save-the-fleece-from-closure


----------



## Chilli.s (May 22, 2014)

Firkin hell.


----------



## big eejit (May 22, 2014)

This city is destroying its cultural heritage one building at a time. The short-sighted, greedy bastards behind this scheme want hanging from The Fleece sheep. By their shrivelled bollocks.


----------



## Geri (May 22, 2014)

I think I used to work in that office block. Went to the Fleece a lot in those days, for lunch and also for gigs in the evening.


----------



## big eejit (May 23, 2014)

Over 16,500 signatures already. 

Charlotte Leslie's popular bandwagon alarm must be honking like a goose. Expect a photo of her outside The Fleece any day now.


----------



## Geri (May 23, 2014)

Preferable to seeing pictures of her in her swimming constume.


----------



## gosub (May 23, 2014)

22,000  sigs in under a day.  Thats going some


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2014)

I used to go there in the early 80s, just after it opened - when I was in the 6th form at a Bristol school  Hope it can be saved.


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2014)

Signed. A legendary venue.
Watched Gareth Southgate put it in the keepers hands on a tiny TV propped on a stool in the street outside, waiting for Super Furry Animals (I think?) to come on. Nearly knocked myself out pogo-ing into one of the iron columns (can't remember the band). Played on stage twice (the pride!).


----------



## Chilli.s (May 23, 2014)

Up to 23,000 sigs, now hoping for 100,000.


----------



## big eejit (May 23, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


> Up to 23,000 sigs, now hoping for 100,000.



It says it will get debated in Parliament if they get to 100,000 sigs.


----------



## xenon (May 23, 2014)

Signed. Have to admit I've not been there for a while but destroying it would be a travesty.


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2014)

Done


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Done. Still down there regularly, it's going stronger than it has done for years atm under the new management


----------



## Geri (May 23, 2014)

Is it owned by The Blue Aeroplanes?


----------



## big eejit (May 23, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Geri (May 24, 2014)

Used to go to every one of their gigs back in the day. Me and my friend would drive over from Pill in her little 2CV and arrive when they were sound checking and there was nobody else there. Almost 30 years ago now. Happy days.


----------



## big eejit (May 24, 2014)

Good blog by Kerry McCarthy which explains the planning situation:

http://kerrymccarthy.wordpress.com/2014/05/23/saving-the-fleece/


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2014)

I was amazed to find The Orb played there recently.
I haven't been there since I hooked up with my first GF during an evening there in about 1982.


----------



## JTG (May 24, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I was amazed to find The Orb played there recently.


I was there - they were excellent


----------



## mog1976 (May 26, 2014)

Just signed.  Up to 33851 now


----------



## mog1976 (May 29, 2014)

I just got a email saying about a freeparty at the fleece tomorrow night.
If you have signed up you should have one aswell


----------



## gosub (Jun 1, 2014)

http://teamrock.com/news/2014-05-29/venues-call-for-noise-law-change


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Just signed. The Selecter gig we were in there for last year was truly amazing.

Plus I can fear that the Seven Stars would be put under very hasslesome pressure as well from that vile looking development,


----------



## gosub (Jun 2, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Just signed. The Selecter gig we were in there for last year was truly amazing.
> 
> Plus I can fear that the Seven Stars would be put under very hasslesome pressure as well from that vile looking development,



which one, theres a second one on the general principal http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/65582 mentioned in the last link..   Think they got more chance on a general principal than a specific club. numbers say different at the moment


----------

